# Java moss ick?



## FishyRuins (Jul 7, 2010)

So i got some java moss and split it and put some in my main tank and some in my quarantine tank. The main tank is fine, but the moss in my quarantine tank has white spots all over it. Is it ick? The fish seem fine. I took the moss out and its in a tupperware now, but what is is and should i be worried about my fish? Can i treat it and save the moss?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Have you tried cleaning it. Ick cysts don't usually stick to plants. It could also be snail eggs of some sort.


----------



## FishyRuins (Jul 7, 2010)

i dont think i have any snails in there, but possibly my otos spawned? one is much bigger than the other so it might be a make and female


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

wait you have otos in your quarentine tank ?????


----------



## FishyRuins (Jul 7, 2010)

i did have them there because i had just gotten them and was in the process of quarantining them before i put them in my main tank.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

otos very rearly spawn in tank so is possible its some kind of egg for some kind of snail or other animal and ick dosn't show up in plants so its not that. Just keep in eye on it to see what it is. and remember to keep me posted to see what happens as this is an early stage I really can't help you until I have some kind of clue to what it might be.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ick won't be noticable on plants. Or at least I have never ran across any cases reported as such.

As for Oto eggs, I would rule that out too. Thier eggs are large enough that you would definately be able to distinguish them apart. Not likely that a female would lay them in the moss either. Sry.

Hard to say for sure unless you can get a couple pics up of the moss.


----------



## FishyRuins (Jul 7, 2010)

i actually had figured out what it was. there were o2 bubbles from the photosynthesis of the java moss and there was some algae growth on the moss itself. no oto eggs though...or any other eggs for that matter. thanks for all your help though!


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

great to hear that. You dodged a bullet becuse if they were snail trust me it would take a long time to get rid of them. but in any way thats great, wished i had some java moss that did that becuse all mine dose is grow like crazy


----------

